# Izotope Elements: Can it do the job?



## BrandonYLau (Jul 12, 2018)

Hi all,

Sincere apologies if this is the wrong place to post. Recently, Izotope has had these huge sales, specifically, 79$ for an Elements bundle of Neutron, Nectar, Ozone and RX. 

As I'm on a budget, I don't personally own many good plugins, and this seems like quite a good deal. However, I don't want to spend 79$ for things that don't do the job. What is the general consensus on "elements" versions of Izotope plugins? Is this deal worth it? 

Thanks all!


----------



## hawpri (Jul 12, 2018)

They're still good plugins, but whether or not it'll be good enough for you depends on what you're planning to do, imo. Could you be more specific about why you need them? Are they just to get you started or did you grab specific goals in mind like repair or enhancement of poor recordings?


----------



## BrandonYLau (Jul 12, 2018)

Thanks for the response! I'm kind of grabbing them to get me started, but hoping that they will last me at least a little bit. 
For example:
-I write music for meditation routines so I can definitely use RX to clean up some of that noise.
-I don't have any form of mastering plugin, so I'm hoping that Ozone elements can help me a bit there. I do trailer/EDM music.
-Perhaps neutron can help me with mixing? Most of my plugins are Ableton stock or MAudio free stuff


----------



## leon chevalier (Jul 12, 2018)

I love neutron and ozone because every fx can be divided into four frequency bands. So you can be very chirurgical if you need to. 

Sadly that feature is not present in the elements version.


----------



## BrandonYLau (Jul 12, 2018)

leon chevalier said:


> I love neutron and ozone because every fx can be divided into four frequency bands. So you can be very chirurgical if you need to.
> 
> Sadly that feature is not present in the elements version.



Damn... okay. Thanks for the information!


----------



## leon chevalier (Jul 12, 2018)

BrandonYLau said:


> Damn... okay. Thanks for the information!


But it can be a good starting point anyway. They have a lot of video in there YouTube channel, it will give you a good idea of what you'll get. 

One last thing, Izotope regularly have sales, subscribe to plugin boutique newsletter to be alerted. I think they have one going on now.


----------



## BrandonYLau (Jul 12, 2018)

leon chevalier said:


> But it can be a good starting point anyway. They have a lot of video in there YouTube channel, it will give you a good idea of what you'll get.
> 
> One last thing, Izotope regularly have sales, subscribe to plugin boutique newsletter to be alerted. I think they have one going on now.


Yea that have a really good sale with Neutron, Nectar, RX and Ozone elements for 79! I think I'll get it...


----------



## leon chevalier (Jul 12, 2018)

BrandonYLau said:


> Yea that have a really good sale with Neutron, Nectar, RX and Ozone elements for 79! I think I'll get it...


It's what I did and then I have upgraded neutron an ozone to standard at 50% off... You will not resist


----------



## AllanH (Jul 13, 2018)

Depending on which DAW you use, you may already have similar effects. By example, many of the effects in Cubase are excellent and more than enough to get you started.


----------

